# A Skellie Gift and Gargoyle Thrift



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of my brothers found this lovely, what appears to be first quality bucky with display stand at the consignment shop in Children's Memorial Hospital in Chicago (items in the shop are all donated, so maybe "consignment" is the wrong word). Anyway, the shop is a huge fund raiser for the hospital and he's found a number of tremendous bargains there. He said he thought of us the moment he saw it and knew it would make the perfect gift for us.

The skellie relaxing at my parents' house:



















What people who were driving behind us saw on the trip home:










On his stand in our basement:










He looks so pretty, it almost seems a shame to corpse him, but I expect he'll get a paint/stain job before October rolls around.

I also picked up this little gargolye for $3.00 at a thrift shop. He'll make a perfect tomb topper.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Here's another shot of the skellie:


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Wow! Great finds! Nice to have people looking out for you. The gargoyle is great too!


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

My siblings never got me anything like that. That is very cool.


----------



## Frankie-s Girl (Apr 5, 2009)

That is amazing! I NEVER find stuff like that, let alone have family members find stuff for me...

:smoking:


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

What a great birthday present Roxy. I was going to ask you if you got anything good for your birthday. Wish I had a brother like that.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

thats awesome! Halloween gifts are the best, and it such a nice one too!


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Hes pretty sweet.. I am betting since it was a hospital shop it may have come from like a drs office or something in the hospital itself..


----------



## Just Whisper (Jan 19, 2009)

Wow, if my brother ever gave me a skeleton it would probably have been from something he killed. My mother calls me all the time with stuff she finds she thinks I can use, but it's always either cutsie kiddie stuff, or so lame looking I cannot even make it look scary. At least she tries. Good for you Roxy. Glad you got a cool skellie.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Very nice and great for you.I'm sure i would have gotten a pair of socks or something.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

scream1973 said:


> Hes pretty sweet.. I am betting since it was a hospital shop it may have come from like a drs office or something in the hospital itself..


We're thinking that's probably the case, too. I can't imagine a haunter giving away something like that, even if it was for a good cause

My brother is well aware of our "addiction", and I know he was as excited to find it as we were to get it.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Pretty sweet score! Now I am suddenly wanting a brother or sister!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

WoW! That is definitely lucky! Isn't family great sometimes.... LOL


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

what a great gift, what a great brother! Heck, mine sends me a card, too cheap for anything else, I'd even be amazed with socks LOL!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

That's awesome. I don't even think my brothers know when my birthday is.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

Bethene said:


> what a great gift, what a great brother! Heck, mine sends me a card, too cheap for anything else, I'd even be amazed with socks LOL!


One of my grandmas, she would buy a cheap pack of 6 plain white socks and give each grandchild a single pair. I don't think I even got any though, she really hated me. She didn't like kids at all, its strange that she had 6 of her own.


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

If I got that for my birthday I would have a birthday every day.


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Very cool.

I bought the top half of a manniquin at a thrift store that was painted black light red. 

She road shotgun on the way home and man did I get some looks.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

I can't believe it! It's Betty Paige! Oh, the skeleton is nice, too.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Warrant2000 said:


> I can't believe it! It's Betty Paige! Oh, the skeleton is nice, too.


LOL, I wondered how long it would be before someone noticed the pinup art in the background. Spooky1 is a big fan of hers.

She seems to get along quite well with all the Halloween paraphenalia.


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

The skeleton is fantastic. I'm jealous


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

I ask for Halloween stuff and never get it. Your very lucky


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

NICE additions Roxy


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very cool! Way to go ... that guy is awesome.


----------

